# Hull thoughts...



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Tunnels:

Depends how much you are willing to spend. There are a lot more options then those listed.

Hells Bay: Professional, Waterman

ECC: Caimen, Lostmen

Chittum Skiff

Maverick HPX Tunnel


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Give Will Leslie at Beavertail Skiffs a call and ask him about the new Strike Elite.  This is an all kevlar/carbon fiber version of their new 17 footer that was specifically designed with your area in mind.  The first one is going into the mold soon and should be heading to its Texas owner sometime late next month.  

The standard Strike is a 34 mph boat with 60hp and should draft just over 6 inches with a Suzuki four stroke.  I've spent a lot of time on the Strike and consider it the best technical skiff on the market right now.  It's very pretty, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

> Give Will Leslie at Beavertail Skiffs a call and ask him about the new Strike Elite.  This is an all kevlar/carbon fiber version of their new 17 footer that was specifically designed with your area in mind.  The first one is going into the mold soon and should be heading to its Texas owner sometime late next month.
> 
> The standard Strike is a 34 mph boat with 60hp and should draft just over 6 inches with a Suzuki four stroke.  I've spent a lot of time on the Strike and consider it the best technical skiff on the market right now.  It's very pretty, too.



If Poling in 8" does it for you! Pictures don't lie.

LOL! Let me see one person on here who would say the Beaver Strike owns the title of "best poling skiff"! To to those above said Skiffs? LOL..... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> Help me out.  I have a 2012 60 HP Suzuki that I want to put on a poling skiff style boat hull.  Fishing in the Lower Laguna Madre is all about how skinny you can get in and out of without messing up the motor or the hull.  Any thoughts on what hull might fit the bill?  I currently run a 16' flat bottom scooter that goes stupid skinny but is a little rough on the ride quality.


If getting skinny is the main objective and I would give up the ride.  It's always a compromise.  Improving ride will compromise draft.

Maybe a heavier cupped prop so you can plane at slower speeds?

Don't see enough sleds here. Pics would be nice.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> > Give Will Leslie at Beavertail Skiffs a call and ask him about the new Strike Elite.  This is an all kevlar/carbon fiber version of their new 17 footer that was specifically designed with your area in mind.  The first one is going into the mold soon and should be heading to its Texas owner sometime late next month.
> >
> > The standard Strike is a 34 mph boat with 60hp and should draft just over 6 inches with a Suzuki four stroke.  I've spent a lot of time on the Strike and consider it the best technical skiff on the market right now.  It's very pretty, too.
> 
> ...


Mr. Nutt, when did you develop the superhuman ability to travel through time? Were you born with it or did it happen in some kind of laboratory accident? I assume you have this power since you were somehow able to leap almost two months into the future and not only photograph but also measure the draft of a boat that hasn't been built yet. That is astounding! How about giving us some winning Powerball numbers while you're at it?

But seriously, the first Strike Elite will be finished at the end of March. Can you at least wait until then before you start criticising it?


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

[/quote]
Mr. Nutt, when did you develop the superhuman ability to travel through time?  Were you born with it or did it happen in some kind of laboratory accident?  I assume you have this power since you were somehow able to leap almost two months into the future and not only photograph but also measure the draft of a boat that hasn't been built yet.  That is astounding!  How about giving us some winning Powerball numbers while you're at it?

But seriously, the first Strike Elite will be finished at the end of March.  Can you at least wait until then before you start criticising it?[/quote]

Good on ya there, Gregg. 

This Mr.Nutt has some serious issues with BT if you haven't figured that out yet. For that matter, I'd say he has some serious issues, period. He is pretty well focused on getting his post count up, so he may apt to take issue and start a fight with anything and anybody on any topic and on any opinion be it lunar tide tables, a boat he hasn't been on, or perhaps a boat which hasn't even been built. Makes me want to rush out and buy a BT just to annoy Mr.Nutt...

In any event, look forward to the hearing about the Elite; do you know if there will be any build progress photos on the BT site?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > > Give Will Leslie at Beavertail Skiffs a call and ask him about the new Strike Elite.  This is an all kevlar/carbon fiber version of their new 17 footer that was specifically designed with your area in mind.  The first one is going into the mold soon and should be heading to its Texas owner sometime late next month.
> > >
> > > The standard Strike is a 34 mph boat with 60hp and should draft just over 6 inches with a Suzuki four stroke.  I've spent a lot of time on the Strike and consider it the best technical skiff on the market right now.  It's very pretty, too.
> >
> ...


I guess you can't fix stupid, [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

The Beaver Strike mixed with a little Carbon Fiber/Kevlar will in no way reducing the said Skiff's draft less then the Measured 8" it has.

EVERY SINGLE POST on MicroSkiff, all 50+ have been directed at selling a Beaver Skiff. I'm most browse other Fourms and it's the exact same story. Argue all you want, but people on here aren't stupid and realize exactly how you operate. 


Find anyone who would buy a Beaver Strike with Carbon Fiber/Kevlar over:

Hells Bay
ECC
Chittum Skiffs


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> Find anyone who would buy a Beaver Strike with Carbon Fiber/Kevlar over:
> 
> Hells Bay
> ECC
> Chittum Skiffs


Ummmmmm.

BN, your stepping on your d..k again?

If you will read, they already did.  It's going to TX in March.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is your Beaver Skiff under Pole and note the water comes up right to the bottom of the Lenco actuator decal:











Here is the same Skiff on it's trailer:

























So that is a Lenco #101 Actuator and Specs. Look at that compare the two pictures of the Skiff add 1" for the Poling Strakes and anyone can figure this out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

> > Find anyone who would buy a Beaver Strike with Carbon Fiber/Kevlar over:
> >
> > Hells Bay
> > ECC
> ...



Chittum skiffs makes a 2 degree Skiff which targets TX
Pretty Much every ECC and Hells Bay model has an option for a Tunnel
ECC even makes a TX Scooter from a Lostmen

How are those not Skiffs for TX?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually there are ten of them on order as of last week. There were probably two more sold at the FL Sportsman Expo last weekend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

> Actually there are ten of them on order as of last week.  There were probably two more sold at the FL Sportsman Expo last weekend.


and how do you know that if your not being paid by Beavertail? I guess your just some random Guide who happens to Love said Skiffs Soooooooo much you are willing to travel to Shows, Shill on every Forum, take anyone out for a Wet Test 

and then Neglect your income as a Fishing Guide?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

here we go again........

i tell you what, if i had the paper for a boat like the BT i would be all over it. 

[smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jesus Christ you guys are a bunch of A-HOLES! 15 posts and not a single morsel of useful information.

The question was to give him some suggestions as to boat companies that he can compare to make an educated decision and all you do is hijck the thread and cry like little bit$hes.

Nut job - get over it. Whatever/whoever stepped on your pp at BT was probably right in doing so. 

For the love of God- Chupacabra is a new member. What a warm welcome you send.

And BN I am not paid by Microskiff.com to give them praise. In fact I have been quite critical of them. But most importantly I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

[smiley=popcorn1.gif].


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Bnut is butt hurt. He thinks he's god of microskiff.... Someone needs to get him an award for biggest clown. How is he still on this forum? After all he has done to the members causing trouble everywhere he posts. I think it's his time to "head out to sea" [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Although, everything BN has said seems like the truth... EVERY post I have seen from Gregg has been about BT skiffs. 

Check out the squat in the photo, too......lol 

But damn, BN can be super annoying.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> Although, everything BN has said seems like the truth... EVERY post I have seen from Gregg has been about BT skiffs.
> 
> Check out the squat in the photo, too......lol
> 
> But damn, BN can be super annoying.


Ok, let me address a couple things here before I head out to go fishing. Those photos show a fully loaded Strike rigged with a 90 Etec, an angler on the bow, and a 190lb guy on the platform. I should know all of this since I took them and posted them here: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1355517254/0

If that is evidence of 8" of draft in real fishing conditions from a 45mph skiff that can sell for less than $30k, fine. The 60 will draft less. I'll also add that the boat pictured is the hand laid pre-production Strike, not one of the infused production hulls or the as yet to be built Elite. That boat will be significantly lighter.

And yes, the majority of my of my posts here have to do with Beavertail because this is a boating forum and they're the boats I know best. The same thing can be said about several other members and their preferred boats. I just sign on here using my real name as well as including my websites in my signature line. I'm hiding nothing but still get accused of all sorts of evil simply because I say nice things about Beavertail. It's kind of funny actually. 

Finally, one thing you'll never read in any of my posts is any kind of bashing of another company. I've spent almost 20 years poling skiffs across the flats for a living and have fished on almost everything. Yes, I do have negative opinions of some boats but I also know how much time, effort, and energy goes into building them. It takes a huge financial risk to bring a new skiff to market, especially in this current economy. ANYONE who tries this deserves nothing but applause and encouragement. 

I'm sure Mr. Nutt will have some rebuttal to this but how about doing it in a separate post called "Beavertail Sucks And If You Disagree You Are Wrong." Thanks.


----------



## FishCrazzy63 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks DuckNut. I am a new guy on here and I am just simply looking for information. I really appreciate anybody on here who takes the time to post something trying to help me. Please keep the information coming.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum  There are a lot of nice skiffs that would suit you needs for the LLM and it depends upon what you value most in a ride. (Chittum, HB, BT, ECC. Maverick...) What's your budget? Will you be poling a lot or wade fishing? Do you normally fish 2, 3 or 4 people? How thick are your lumbar discs? etc.... As a starting point I would give Capt Dale Fridy a call. http://www.captainfridy.com/ 
He has been on SPI all his life and loves nothing more than to talk about skiffs and has owned most everything made. Then, bum a ride with anyone you can and figure out what layouts you like or don't like. what beats you up to bad when the wind howls out of the north etc...... And keep asking questions here, a little arguing between the regulars now and then makes this forum a lot more fun to read


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

This forum was created by Tom to discuss MicroSkiffs among people who would like to know more and the people who try to give real unbiased information to them.

This forum is now turning into Reps from Skiff manufactures who swoop into a thread a try to sell their Skiff. There is a Commerical Section here for that reason. I have a problem with this and will continue to call them out in on this in addition to misrepresentation of how the Skiffs perform. I'm not against anyone nor do I have an Agenda. The backtracking of McKee on the Beaver Skiff And pretty much agreeing with the Photo's says that.

Mel of Ankona says that a new section will be devoted to Ankona as there are so many threads about their Skiffs. Well IMO, that is BS! Why not create sub-forums for all popular Skiffs?

Beavertail
Ankona
ECC
Gheenoe
IPB
Hells Bay
Etc................



Believe me that I'm pretty tired of bringing this crap up myself, but I don't see anyone else stepping up against it.


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

> This forum was created by Tom to discuss MicroSkiffs among people who would like to know more and the people who try to give real unbiased information to them.
> 
> This forum is now turning into Reps from Skiff manufactures who swoop into a thread a try to sell their Skiff. There is a Commerical Section here for that reason. I have a problem with this and will continue to call them out in on this in addition to misrepresentation of how the Skiffs perform. I'm not against anyone nor do I have an Agenda. The backtracking of McKee on the Beaver Skiff And pretty much agreeing with the Photo's says that.
> 
> ...


Just thinking out loud, but...Maybe it doesn't bother other people. Maybe Tom is OK with the fact that the forum has evolved. Maybe you would enjoy the forum more if you decided to not let it bother you. "Making a point" doesn't necessarily lead to making friends.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Just thinking out loud, but...Maybe it doesn't bother other people. Maybe Tom is OK with the fact that the forum has evolved. Maybe you would enjoy the forum more if you decided to not let it bother you. "Making a point" doesn't necessarily lead to making friends


you really need to stop making sense.


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

> > Just thinking out loud, but...Maybe it doesn't bother other people. Maybe Tom is OK with the fact that the forum has evolved. Maybe you would enjoy the forum more if you decided to not let it bother you. "Making a point" doesn't necessarily lead to making friends
> 
> 
> you really need to stop making sense.


Well every once in a great long while, it just happens. Not sure how...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > Just thinking out loud, but...Maybe it doesn't bother other people. Maybe Tom is OK with the fact that the forum has evolved. Maybe you would enjoy the forum more if you decided to not let it bother you. "Making a point" doesn't necessarily lead to making friends
> 
> 
> you really need to stop making sense.


IMHO for people that know the difference, reading wrong or stupid posts isn't a big deal. The problem is when bad or misleading information goes unchallenged the ones that lose are always the OP and the lurkers that don't know any better. 

Back in the early days the members on this site policed the nonsense pretty well and there was always some great debates as a result too. Unfortunately, not everyone has equal communications and tact skills, so panties got wadded up now and again and Tom and Skirtiss had to lock or delete a thread, bfd. But bad information and schilling got fixed pretty quick and you could be fairly sure topics were vetted pretty well. Not so much anymore...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Chupacabra- I do not have any experience with these but remember seeing/reading about them.

http://newwaterboatworks.com/
http://www.shallowsportboats.com/

Your fishing there is a little different than here and boats designed for Florida tend to have more of a V than over there. But don't discount them because of my opinion.

Make sure you test each one in the conditions you tend to fish.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

Another boat more price minded is an pathfinder 17t or 15t. if you can find one that doesnt have stringer issues they run skinny. not the best ride or a very shallow draft but you can find them for good prices used.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I asked my five year old to find the differences in the two boats pictured. The one in the water has a larger loop of wire coming out of the right trim tab. And the one on the bottom has a thru hull behind the logo and the one in the water does not. So to be fair they are not the same boats.

I would buy the BT over the others. Might consider the hells bay. For now I will keep my B2 someone offered to buy and I rejected recently.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Only problem I see is if a jack plate fits that transom. Does it?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> I asked my five year old to find the differences in the two boats pictured. The one in the water has a larger loop of wire coming out of the right trim tab. And the one on the bottom has a thru hull behind the logo and the one in the water does not. So to be fair they are not the same boats.
> 
> I would buy the BT over the others. Might consider the hells bay. For now I will keep my B2 someone offered to buy and I rejected recently.


Sharp eye your 5 year old has, Capt. Those are indeed two different boats in the photos that Sherlock Nutt posted. One is rigged with a 60, the other a 90. The 60 will draft less than the 90, simple as that. Neither boat is an Elite, which should draft even less with a Suzuki 60, which was the basis of my response to the OP from the word go, before we got distracted.

And to Mr. Nutt, I'm not backtracking anything. And I also think we should take your issue with all things Beavertail to an entirely new post, as I suggested before. I'm personally going to give the OP a chance to focus on his original question and hear some other opinions. Over and out.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sure am glad I just wasted an hour of my life reading this BS! I should have just asked my 16yr old niece to let me sit in on a speakerphone drama session with her and her highschool girlfriends! Sheesh!

[smiley=smashfreakB.gif]


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

buttnutt doesnt care about what anyone has to say.... hes here for arguments and thats it. He acts the same in life as he does on here... a JackHole.

it doesnt matter what you say to him hes always gotta 1up someone or create arguments and worthless nonsense trash he has to say about everyone and everything.

still wondering after all hes done to the members here. "yes he gives decent advice at times... but his attacking members needs to stop. makes me not want to read any topics when i see his name in the comments.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyway.

Chupacabra, You might have a look at the Dragonfly Emerger, though I'm not sure if your 60 might not be a bit much for it. Call over to Mark Castlow and he'll give you the lowdown. It's not either an EC or an Ankona, so I'm sure Mr. Nutt will be stopping by shortly to provide his expert opinion on why it's a POS.

Somewhat related to your quest, I have always wondered about vented hulls. The hydrodynamics are great for running in the skinny, but at drift or poling it seems there would be less flotation at the transom causing the "sponsons" to sink lower than a flat or slight V-bottom would on the same boat. Anybody have any first-hand knowledge on this? (move along Mr. Nutt, there's nothing to see here).


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You might check out fly boatworks. Another sweet ride. One of original BT guys is involved. Newer company I think so the extra 10k might not be attached yet.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Sure am glad I just wasted an hour of my life reading this BS!  I should have just asked my 16yr old niece to let me sit in on a speakerphone drama session with her and her highschool  girlfriends! Sheesh!
> 
> [smiley=smashfreakB.gif]




Bahahahahahahh. ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

If anyone thinks this kind of posting is a wast of time then stop reading my posts. Pretty simple!

Maybe you and Beavertail should re-think the 90hp and it's 10" draft. Of course a 60hp will draft less, but so will a 25hp. I hope though anyone looking to buy this Beaverskiff is told up front then if placing a 90hp on this Skiff the draft will be closer to 10" then the 5" said on your website.


I have said what needs to be said and hope that you get tons of customers to buy your Skiff, but I think now those said customers have a little more information about it's performance then just the incorrect information you have been posting.  


And to the OP, Wet Test every Skiff, look closely at the fit and finish, how it's put together, claims in performance, ask a ton of questions to the Manufacture and then make your own opinion biased on what Skiff is best for you.


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

In some ways Brazil nut is right when it comes to mfg's posting draft. There's no standard out there. 

I looked at all of them and went to the Miami boat show with an open wallet. I could have bought any boat mentioned. I found what I wanted with a BT3. 

I don't trash other boats. I'll leave that to you all however,
my BT3 sits with a full load, right where they said it would. 

I've had it a year and it out performs all my expectations.

It comes down to displacement and weight. When I look at a boat, I want to know the functional draft. That means with the motor I'm buying, a full tank, a couple people, full live wells and all gear. Then measure it. While you're there, measure the draft from the skeg down with the boat in it's best jack plate position. Call it the usable draft.

fltsfshr

PS I think that the deal that guide offers is a good one. He'll take you fishing in a BT. You pay for the trip but if you buy one it's free. Sounds like a good deal to me for everyone.


----------



## FishCrazzy63 (Dec 24, 2012)

Couple of new skiff manufacturers that I will check out. Thanks for posting info on them. I have been able to actually check out three boats "in the flesh" so far. Beavertail, East Cape Lostman, and a Maverick. Keep the suggestions coming.


----------

